# calling all cockapoo colour pro's!



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

Over the last couple of weeks (since she was about 6 weeks) we have noticed Lola has blonde bits on her muzzle. At first i thought it was the light but they are definately blonde coloured hairs and looking at her today, she has them over parts of her head. The rest of her body looks normal chocolate. Compared to her brother Reuben she was quite a dark chocolate (dark milk chocolate) whereas he was quite pale milk choc and the hairs are definately more of a blonde colour than pale choc if that makes sense?!

My question is how will she turn out do you think? Has anyone got a choc cockapoo with highlights?? Any pics would be lovely....

Here are some pics- you will notice it is mainly around her muzzle. I have taken pics in different light to show how they are still there and i am not going mad!!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

dont know about cockapoos but all the chocy spanial i know get blond highlights as their coat gets longer.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

That is sooo cute


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

oh i also know a chocy collie and astralien sheperd who also have blond highlights


----------



## Spoiledpooch (Jan 1, 2011)

Our one Chocolate cockapoo- has turned a silver beige/brown at 3 and half years- our other little guy is only six months and chocolate----but on his face around his nose he looks like he's getting appricot highlights. Wondering if its just summer fade or it its there to stay.


----------



## raywendy18 (Apr 26, 2011)

There is a cockapoo at our training classes called 'Coco'. When we were discussing coats his owner said how we had got lighter & was as if he had hi-lights and its all over not just his face!? And he is very beautiful


----------



## Happyad (Oct 5, 2010)

Colours that's Jo Jo
However in poodle terms there is a lot of coat lightening with age. Ie phantom poodles. 
Without seeing a pic I can only guess that it's a cafe au lait.


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

Her sire was a choc/white mini parti poodle who apparently carried the phantom gene. There are some pics above


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Katie .. Have a peep at the coat colour catalgue on My Dogs Life .. some lovely chocs on there ... 

Some Choccys will have highlights in their coats, phanthom is more to do with the positioning of the light colours (Dylan is a fab example of a choc phantom, see in catalogue), cafe au lait I really like, a milky coffee colour, but pup will be born dark choccy and by the age of two will have changed to this lighter brown colour...

I am thinking Lola just has highlights .. but I will be following her with a close eye ha ha ha ... I would love a Cafe au Lait for the catalogue ..

Some people dont like cafe au lait as they picked a dark brown pup which just changed to become so light .. but I love it  it reminds me of a milky coffee  

I hope that helps a bit :S... I am no expert ... but I do enjoy watching colours and coats change xxx


----------



## Happyad (Oct 5, 2010)

I will take a pic today of mums cafe au lait. Two year old boy


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh Adam .. can I add him in the catalogue please beg please  

I need a cafe au lait xxx

Still need Duffy and Martha-May added too when you get time xx


----------



## Bini (Jul 4, 2011)

Spoiledpooch said:


> Our one Chocolate cockapoo- has turned a silver beige/brown at 3 and half years- our other little guy is only six months and chocolate----but on his face around his nose he looks like he's getting appricot highlights. Wondering if its just summer fade or it its there to stay.


This is such a cute photo


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Dylan is chocolate with blonde phantom highlights on his face, chest, paws and bottom. He also gets very light down his sides as his coat grows - it seems to be almost to do with the way the coat refracts the light.
Before first haircut








Getting lighter








After haircut


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Yummy colour ... great coat xxx


----------



## Happyad (Oct 5, 2010)

So this is a cafe au lait
He's two and started out dark choc. 
Handsome fella ain't he!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Yep he is lovely  I would like a cafe au lait ... see I never stop wanting lol...


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Pixie has blonde highlights underneath her tail,around her bottom,on her feet and back of legs,eybrows and face,she is classed as choc and tan,but her markings although faint in places are exactly like a phantom,will take a pic and post if get time


----------



## Dawny (Mar 28, 2010)

hi wispa was a choc baby but has got a lighter with age (almost 2 now) i think she looks cafe au lait now, but i just love how she is changing all the time. when ive clipped her she is a little darker.


----------

